
Ask HN: “Who is hiring” from freelancer/agency side. Is there a demand? - PhilipDaineko
Every month there is a tread on HN &quot;Who is hiring?&quot; where companies post open vacancies.<p>I was a freelancer in a past and now I am running an agency (which I know is not very popular among HN community), so I see this market from the other side: I know there are 
people like me looking for jobs and projects, and who are willing to post their portfolio.<p>So what do you think, is there a demand for a thread where one could post about skillset, experiences and competences of themselves or their agency? If so, what would be the best name?<p>Thanks
======
mtmail
We already have a monthly "Freelancer? Seeking freelancer?"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17902902](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17902902)
thread which is distinct from the "Who is hiring?" and "Who wants to be
hired?" threads
([https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring)).
It gets relatively few upvotes which might indicate less demand.

~~~
PhilipDaineko
Thanks for your answer mtmail, I did not notice these treads

------
PhilipDaineko
My personal opinion is yes, there is. I would like to post expertise and case
studies of my company and be contacted, instead of contact companies myself.

